# Something you may all want to check out



## The_Weekender (Feb 19, 2010)

Last night i went downstairs to find my Dad with a look of concentration on his face, at this point i thought "hello this could be trouble".

Dont panic 

It turns out he was trying to choose his 15 man team for the race to Dubai.
Heres the link: Fantasy Race to Dubai 2010

It may be fun for everyone to sign up and then post their team here. 
I already have and im excited to see how my team performs over the coming months.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm having a look at it now I do a similar thing with our Aussie football. We have a leauge seat up at my work place so we all play against each other.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For no particular reason, I've never gotten involved in fantasy leagues, but it seems every person I know is really enjoying themselves with it. Maybe it's time for me to get involved too. Thanks for the link...


----------



## The_Weekender (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem  lets see if the addiction can spread


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The_Weekender said:


> No problem  lets see if the addiction can spread


I do this well; "Quando Omni Flunkus Moritati"


----------

